# A couple of events on the "Dry Side"



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Around the 3rd week in April..the Cherry Blossom Classic Stage Race out of the Dalles, Oregon. 

And for you with self-abuse in mind, you might try the Descuhutes river valley TT festival..Google Race Across Oregon or try the link below...Two days of uphill time trials on really nice courses,..if you are a climber...

deschutes river valley tt festival

Don Hanson


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> And for you with self-abuse in mind, you might try the Descuhutes river valley TT festival..Google Race Across Oregon or try the link below...*Two days of uphill time trials on really nice courses,..if you are a climber...*
> deschutes river valley tt festival
> 
> Don Hanson



Uh....oh. 

No link came through Gnarly. When is this?


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Here you go...

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/deschutes


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The Cherry Blossom SR is an awesome early stage race. I loved racing it last year, but due to just starting a new job after 11 months of unemployment....I won't be able to get the time off to race it this year.

However, I will be back next year


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> The Cherry Blossom SR is an awesome early stage race. I loved racing it last year, but due to just starting a new job after 11 months of unemployment....I won't be able to get the time off to race it this year.
> 
> However, I will be back next year


 They've changed one of the stages to a 'short, sharp climbs' deal and added in a section of un-paved. Goes all around the orchard hills to the south of The Dalles. The guys really like it and it will certainly provide plenty of attacking opportunities along with some pretty special scenery if the cherry bloom happens "just right".


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> They've changed one of the stages to a 'short, sharp climbs' deal and added in a section of un-paved. Goes all around the orchard hills to the south of The Dalles. The guys really like it and it will certainly provide plenty of attacking opportunities along with some pretty special scenery if the cherry bloom happens "just right".


Yea, I saw that....I wish they had that stage last year  if they did i would have had a very good shot at the CAT 4 overall, but the 7 mile hill killed my chances last year considering I was 192 pounds (thought I was leading into that stage and ended up 11th overall).

Should be a great race again this year....Wish I could attend, but I'm working again....so I have to miss it this year.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Where are you these days, Gnarly? Got another new bike, yet? I've actually bought a used frame, and another complete bike, in the last month, but will need to sell one. 

We have group training rides starting in The Dalles at noon on Sundays, and in Hood River at 10 on Saturdays.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Gnarly I checked the website. Unless I'm blind and dumb (could be, could be...) the courses individually are not defined. Only gives "start times/place".

I only want to do a hillclimb TT, if I can make it down. Not looking real likely, but I might be able to.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

OEH - Check the "Course Routes" tab and click on each individual stage. It shows maps and elevation profiles.

Here's the stage they're referring to:

http://www.cherryblossomclassic.com/course-routes/stage-2/

Cheers!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

fallzboater said:


> Where are you these days, Gnarly? Got another new bike, yet? I've actually bought a used frame, and another complete bike, in the last month, but will need to sell one.
> 
> We have group training rides starting in The Dalles at noon on Sundays, and in Hood River at 10 on Saturdays.


 I just got back to the Gorge from the Desert SW. Where do you meet for these rides? I'm always up for training rides, though I've been going from HR at 8 or 8:30 on Saturday morns for a few years with a pretty strong bunch. send me an off list reply, if you have a second and let me know, thanks

No new bike yet for this summer..Still really happy with my Colnago CX-1 for the road and a Ridley Noah I have set up for TTs.


----------

